# Cheapest NAS with Bit Torrent support ?



## blackbird (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking for a reliable NAS with BT support for 24*7 operation. 
I want to have a NAS wired Or wireless with Bit torrent download support
Low cost (under 5k) Low Power Usage (under 50w) Compact

What i have.
1) I have two Wireless Router (which consist 4 ports each)
2) I have 640 Seagate SATA II hard disk (recent purchase around 2 week)
3) Sata to IDE convertor
4) 350 watts SMPS (repaired)
5) will purchase cabby from scrap. or will make one by hand...

I have some option for NAS
Apical TS 350S-LS which cost around 4.5k
Support SATA I, II to USB2.0 and RJ45 connectivity.
Support BT Download/Upload stand-along operation while PC is off (BT NAS version)
Support HDD format FAT 32, XFS (That means it doesn't support NTFS too bad how can this be a NAS)

If you see closely Maximum of this enclosure will surely have one of this problem
1) NTFS support
2) Larger Hard drive or Upgradability support Above 1 TB or 2 TB
3) 10/100 Mbps only
4) No wifi
5) Less info about the bit torrent version, compatibility, stability, etc
6) IDE or Sata
7) USB port 1.1 or Missing

I don't care about heat or Noise I care about work...

there are advantages of this enclosure.
1) Compact
2) Low Power
3) Quick Boot Share or i can say Active boot and share.
4) Torrent download (obiviously if it works atleast 2 active and some scheduled)


So can any one suggest a Good alternative ?
I am also thinking over Pico Itx Mobo they are the Best but they are costly they come around 300$
VIA ARTiGO Pico-ITX Builder Kit A1000 - VIA Technologies, Inc.

I really desire to build system like the artigo compact and easy accessabile
HEADLESS
can any one suggest me a configuration I do not care SECOND HAND product too. But it must
1) Download stuff from the internet via Bit torrent, ftp etc
2) Sata connectable.
3) Low Power
4) With USB 2.0


Some more alternatives i have found so far is to build a headless pc with Mini ITX 
Intel D945GCLF-ATOM board + cel 1.6 + Fan 3800
How much will the Power supply cost ? will my existing Power suppy work ?
Can it be compact ? Any compact cabinet (cheapest for Mini itx)?

Buzz....

Any body ?


----------



## acewin (Nov 15, 2008)

I think keeping a PC is much suited than NAS or any such option, you can minimize power supply by using low end proccies as you considered celeron even 200W PSU will come in good.
These will be very cheap. Check on slim cabinets,
A system based setup gives you option of buying cheap internal HDD and external USB HDDs also, and direct controls.

Have you seen these NAS and how hey work, I mean interface to check which torrent we are doing.

FAT32 is big disadvantage you wont be able to download 4GB plus size HDDs


----------



## blackbird (Nov 16, 2008)

Thx for replying..

First of all i have lot to discuss but will discuss tommorow right now sleepy sleepy..


----------

